
Starter VPS: New Affordable Variants - RussianCow
https://blog.scaleway.com/2016/04/05/vc1-new-affordable-variants/
======
nodesocket
Bare Metal has lots of practical applications: Docker, CI, Databases...

However, I have no idea how Scaleaway is getting away with selling a Bare
Metal server with 6 cores, 8GB memory, and 200GB of SSD disk for 10 euros a
month. That's just doesn't make any financial sense.

If you're looking for a solid and reputable Bare Metal provider that allows
you provision on demand all with a great control panel and API check out
[https://packet.net](https://packet.net).

~~~
drdaeman
Took a look at their pricing page. That trend of showing per-hour fraction-of-
dollar pricing is really disturbing. Who rents a host for an hour? (Well, I
can surely imagine use cases, like spawning a beefy host for a day while
getting abnormally high traffic, but I seriously doubt it's common.)

Type 0: $0.05/hour ≈ $36.50/mo; Type 1: $0.40/hour ≈ $292/mo; Type 2:
$1.00/hour ≈ $730/mo; Type 3: $1.70/hour ≈ $1277.5/mo

~~~
hollander
On Amazon AWS you can fire up an expensive server for half an hour or even ten
minutes, to do some calculations that would otherwise take days. You can even
fire up 100 of those servers for 1/100th of the time if you can do that
calculation in parallel.

This all can be scripted, and that makes it very powerful.

Another use case is Streisand, the VPN service that you can install on your
laptop. You need an AWS account, keys etc, and then you can start up one small
server as vpn for one or two hours, or for twenty minutes, each time with a
different IP, from data centers all over the world. Need a server in Asia? In
the EU or the US? It can set this up within the minute, if you have it
configured properly.

So there are use cases for these services with price per minute. The problem
with Scaleway is that they don't have the really expensive servers, and they
don't have the scripting if I'm correct. I do have a server running there,
cheap and not in the US, and it does its job properly.

~~~
dsp1234
I'm not sure the above commenter is unaware of cloud services priced by the
hour. The question is more about bare metal hosts being priced in this way,
which is somewhat unusual.

For what you're discussing, then a VPS/shared/dedicated VM host is more than
appropriate. But generally, when companies are going bare metal, they are not
doing so for hours at a time.

So the question still remains, what is the use case for an hourly billed bare
metal server?

~~~
zsmith928
Howdy - Zac here from Packet.

The clients of ours that leverage the by-the-hour model generally use the same
devops tools (Terraform, Docker Machine, Ansible, etc) against our API to
provision and orchestrate bare metal that they would against AWS or DO to do
the same with VM's.

The use case drivers for those who choose bare metal often seem to be
price/performance ratios, network, bring your own hypervisor or not use one,
etc.

------
alicewales
So this is a company selling VPS hosting - not sure why it's newsworthy. Their
ARM servers were innovative, this not so much so.

------
fweespee_ch
Just realize these are basically:

[https://www.online.net/en/dedicated-server/dedibox-
xc](https://www.online.net/en/dedicated-server/dedibox-xc)

1x Intel® C2750 (Avoton) with 8 cores.

Avoton cores are very weak compared to other cloud providers.

~~~
aroch
Except these are ARM cores not Intel:
[https://www.scaleway.com/faq/server/](https://www.scaleway.com/faq/server/)

~~~
kasbah
These are virtual x86_64 servers, their non virtual ARM ones seem to be the
C1x and C2x.

------
jensvdh
How is this comparable to Digital Ocean?

Their prices are about 1/5th. So it almost feels like a nobrainer to migrate
to DO or am I missing something here?

~~~
fweespee_ch
DO is slightly more reliable and uses substantially more powerful processors
so on a low contention host, you can get better performance.

The catch with these are shared Avoton CPUs. So their "large" 9.99 plan is
likely 4 VPS on a single 8 core Avoton would be my guess.

~~~
abermingham
Not so sure ... There is a BIG gap and strategy difference between \-
thousands of VM on 8 or 16 Xeon cores \- Scaleway technology with only few VM
per node (2 to 6) with dedicated Avoton cores and dedicated memory (no
oversubscribing)

Most of clients reports huge performances differences, and it's very easy to
measure the difference. That's why VC1x VPS are so so good, constant
performances, and for this price, it's really awesome

------
cloudjacker
Wish more guys would take cryptocurrency.

~~~
snowpanda
I agree, especially for small amounts like 3 Euros per month.

------
ju-st
Lesson learned: Cheap prices imply low quality.

------
cdnsteve
Sounds like the traditional overselling to me. Not sure why this is HN
frontpage? No different than 99% of hosting providers.

